# My SW Collection



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Seldom talked about my SW here. Here are my collections.

The 105g is actually linked to the 75 to share a common sump and filtration in the basement. Will post picture of that later - tough to take pic with all the clutter.

I have the yellow tang for almost tanks years and the previous owner had it for 7 years. Figures it is over 20 years old.

The hippo tang is about 6 inches raised from the size smaller than his yellow tail.

Queen angel only has one eye. Rene at JL tells me that the bubble eye often goes away. I did not think she meant pop-away JK.

Metallic fox face just acquired from Polisher 2 weeks ago.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Last inhabitant of the 105g*

By the way the last time for W/C was 18 months ago  System is fully automated. Just feeding and changing airstones in skimmer every 2-3 months.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Collection of the 75g*

Here's my collection in the 75g.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

*Two more inhabitants in the 75g*

Two more inhabitants in the 75g.

There 6 line wrass and the candy cane cleaner shrimp are camera shy


----------

